#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-17
<Shoot> oi
<Shoot> eu falo little portuguese, can someone help me translate something? I don't know anyone who speaks portuguese so I thought htis was my best shot
#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-18
<FabioAbibi> boas
<rramalho> broas
<rramalho> :)
<FernandoMiguel> ola rramalho
<rramalho> boas :)
<rramalho> tudo bem? :)
<FernandoMiguel> tutti
<rramalho> isso é que é preciso
<rramalho> nunca mais apareceste a partilhar cenas no reader meu
<rramalho> lol
<FernandoMiguel> mudei
<FernandoMiguel> http://feeds.fernandomiguel.net/fernandomiguel-sharedfeed
<FernandoMiguel> http://feeds.BUGabundo.net/Picantes
<rramalho> ok
<rramalho> até é melhor que fica tudo guardadinho
<rramalho> ;)
<rramalho> vou adicionar ao meu reader
<FernandoMiguel> :D
#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-19
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<rramalho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIcqb9hHQ3E&feature=youtu.be
<rramalho> lol
<mfilipe> estou precisando da ajuda de todo mundo, então vou perguntar para vocês portugas :)
<mfilipe> alguém está rodando o gnome-power-manager e está usando o ubuntu-11.10?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-20
<se7h> morning
#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-22
<rramalho> boas :)
<canhoto> alguém me poderia ajudar neste tópico please help with the following topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1866978 ?
<canhoto> canhoto: alguém me poderia ajudar neste tópico http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1866978 ?
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon folks
<se7h> olá
#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-23
<dcosta> boas tartes a todos !
<dcosta> lol "tartes"
<dcosta> viva FernandoMiguel
<dcosta> tás por ai ?
<FernandoMiguel> ola
<dcosta> tudo bem ?
<dcosta> um  pegunta ... conheces algum canal irc onde se fale de c#
<dcosta> queria evoluir os meus conhecimentos ... e estou parado em cenas simples... :(
<FernandoMiguel> n
<dcosta> ok  tá tudo bem contigo ?
<FernandoMiguel> ta tduo
<FernandoMiguel> bue para fazer
<FernandoMiguel> e sem vontade
<dcosta> pah! isso acho que qualquer portugues agora está !
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: meu podemos sempre criar um clube
<FernandoMiguel> com as cotas ganhavamos bem :|
<dcosta> por falas em cotas ! vou mas é ver gajas "lol"
<dcosta> ui ! acertei logo a primeira!
<FernandoMiguel> dcosta: boo.by
<FernandoMiguel> dcosta: htttp://boo.by
<FernandoMiguel> dcosta: http://boo.by
<FernandoMiguel> hoje n atino, irra
<FernandoMiguel> dcosta: http://feeds.bugabundo.net/Picantes
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  gosto ... gosto muito !
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  o teu site tá com um bug na pagina principal ....
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<dcosta> aparentemente não está a carregar esta imagem src="http://img.BUGabundo.net/topov.jpg
<FernandoMiguel> pois n
<FernandoMiguel> ja tirei o sub dominio
<FernandoMiguel> tb ja n uso o site
<FernandoMiguel> mudei
<dcosta> roger
<dcosta> se bem que uma frame ali não foi uma escolha 100%
<FernandoMiguel> o site é mais velho q tu pa :D
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> eu vi
<dcosta> mas do que é não é
<dcosta> e não me destes os parabens este ano!
<dcosta> se bem que o numero que tens deve tar desligado de vez em quanto
<dcosta> fiz 36 ou 37 pelo menos no bolo tinha 37 deve ser isso|
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  ainda andavas tu de dial up e já eu usava serviço de internet via satelite para uploads e downloads por unicast e multicast e usava usenet
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> nessa altura do teu site devia ser admin de um canal irc chamado impurity
<dcosta> velhos tempos...as coisa na altuara tinham um significado diferente
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-17
<astroo-> EU regulators tell Google to change privacy policy  http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2012/10/16/google-eu-privacy-policy.html
<dcosta> :)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<cyberpunk> pode me ajudar ???
<cyberpunk> ChanServ, pode me ajudar ???
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gouki> Boas
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-19
<cyrusgod> boas pessoal
<cyrusgod> alguém por ai para me ajudar?
<cyrusgod> no boot em 12.10 o ecrã fica preto
<cyrusgod> e nao passa dai
<cyrusgod> :/
<cyrusgod> ultrabook asus
<astroo-> ola da 15m por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<cyrusgod> ok
<cyrusgod> acho que esgotei os resultados das pesquisas no google
<cyrusgod> acerca disto!
<cyrusgod> :P
<astroo-> por isso e que tenho 1 projeto para tal e muito mais
<cyrusgod> então? :)
<dcosta> fica preto ?
<cyrusgod> sim no boot
<cyrusgod> passa o grub
<dcosta> que grafica tem o portatil
<cyrusgod> e fica todo preto
<cyrusgod> isto
<dcosta> mas depois do boot / logo ?
<cyrusgod> é um ultrabook ux32vd tem duas graficas
<dcosta> estranho
<cyrusgod> intel hd 4000 e uma nvidia gt 620m
<cyrusgod> sim logo a seguir
<astroo-> falaste a palavra crime
<cyrusgod> eu não sequer consigo instalar apartir da instalacao 12.10
<cyrusgod> faz logo isso
<astroo-> nvidia e anti linux
<cyrusgod> tive de meter 12.04 e actualizar
<dcosta> muito manhoso
<cyrusgod> isto é mt estranho, mas vejo que mais pessoas têm o mesmo prob
<dcosta> que cpu tens »
<dcosta> ?
<cyrusgod> intel corei5
<cyrusgod> aposto que é do kernel
<dcosta> 64 ?
<cyrusgod> sim
<cyrusgod> com o 3.2 não tenho prob
<dcosta> sim tambem vou por ai ...
<cyrusgod> nem com o 3.5 ..mas se for o 3.5.qq coisa
<cyrusgod> ja faz isto
<cyrusgod> e com o 3.6 tb
<dcosta> ele pelo live cd tambem para ?
<cyrusgod> exacto
<cyrusgod> chega o menu de instalar ou experimentar
<cyrusgod> qq um desses fica logo tudo preto
<cyrusgod> só a instalação do 12.04 é que funciona
<dcosta> meu isso e' kernel
<cyrusgod> de certeza
<cyrusgod> :/
<dcosta> sacaste a versão 32 ou 64 ?
<cyrusgod> a de 64
<dcosta> meu desculpa perguntar ... eu sei que parece idiota ... e para intel né »
<dcosta> ?
<cyrusgod> sim
<dcosta> e quando tive esse sintomas foi por isso
<cyrusgod> amd64 é uma força de expressao pelo que ja tinha lido
<cyrusgod> é correcto para os sistemas de 64 da intel tb
<cyrusgod> não sei se estou em erro
<dcosta> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<dcosta> tentaste esse metodo de boot ?
<cyrusgod> sim tb tentei esse
<dcosta> :(
<cyrusgod> isto é lixado :P
<dcosta> tentar ir ao #ubuntu
<cyrusgod> esta a contar com um tremendo suporte para estes novos ultrabooks
<cyrusgod> e nada
<cyrusgod> já fui
<dcosta> lol :(
<cyrusgod> falaram-me desse nomodeset :/
<dcosta> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?60472-nvidia-problems-no-sli-boots-to-blank-screen
<dcosta> tou a ler isto
<dcosta> é um problema identico de varios
<dcosta> ou seja o sintoma
<cyrusgod> vou ler
<dcosta> se tentaste isso e nada não vejo como te posso ajudar ... http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?60472-nvidia-problems-no-sli-boots-to-blank-screen
<dcosta> era o que diziam no acima
<dcosta> infelizmente não tenho uma maquina dessas ... logo tal não em acontece ... e mesmo nem ubuntu / ubuntu uso
<cyrusgod> ja tinha lido, nada :/
<astroo-> dcosta acho que ja dei a possivel soluçao no pvt
<cyrusgod> na boa agradeço
<astroo-> tenho 1 ideia do assunto
<astroo-> acho que nao e novo o assunto para mim
<astroo-> por acaso
<astroo-> Redes sociais alvos de ataque de “phishing”  http://www.ionline.pt/mundo/redes-sociais-alvos-ataque-phishing
<astroo-> A beautiful picture of nefarious computers at work in a real-time cyberattack map   http://qz.com/17414/a-beautiful-picture-of-nefarious-computers-at-work-in-a-real-time-cyberattack-map/
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-20
<astroo-_p> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ate pessoal
<astroo-> re ola pessoal
<astroo-> Shuttleworth ruffles feathers with Ubuntu Linux 13.04 'Raring Ringtail' plans
<astroo-> https://www.pcworld.com/article/2012759/shuttleworth-ruffles-feathers-with-ubuntu-linux-13-04-raring-ringtail-plans.html
<Munchor> hm
<Munchor> Não percebo bem o artigo
<Munchor> Confuso...
<astroo-> nao uso linux
<Munchor> astroo-, e?
<astroo-> nao sei quase nada sobre linux
<Munchor> E?
<astroo-> o artigo nao e nada a minha area
<Munchor> Entao porque o postaste?
<astroo-> porque gosto de tentar informar o pessoal
<astroo-> ve o privado se quiseres
<Munchor> obrigado então :)
<astroo-> de nada
<Munchor> girao, a net ta a andar a roda?
<girao> como assim
<Munchor> >girao has joined
<Munchor> >girao has quite
<Munchor> >girao has joined
<girao> Por acaso nao sabes porque é que as palavras com acentos ficam com um simbolo porque será
<Munchor> girao, acho que sei
<Munchor> que IRC client estás a usar?
<girao> Andchat
<Munchor> android
<girao> Sim
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<Munchor> tens que ir as preferencias ou assim
<girao> Nos topicos do android ninguem responde
<Munchor> e mudar o encoding
<Munchor> deve ser UTF-8
<Munchor> Boa noite nuno_nunes
<Munchor> nao consigo dizer o teu nome mt rapido
<Munchor> nuno_nunes nuno_nunes nuno_nunes
<nuno_nunes> eu já usei o irc no android e deixei
<Munchor> é impossível dizer Nuno Nunes muitas vezes muito rápdio
<Munchor> ADMNSDQASNODAS
<Munchor> ARGHH
<Munchor> não dá
<nuno_nunes> eu estou no pc agora
<Munchor> Epá, eu não vou desistir
<nuno_nunes> ando as voltas para ver se consigo dar a volta ao UEFI no pc
<Munchor> >UEFI
<Munchor> ugh
<Munchor> essa nojice
<nuno_nunes> ya um pc que comprei em agosto já traz essa merda
<nuno_nunes> e nao existe opçao para tirar na bios
<Munchor> Ou seja, não podes simplesmente instalar Ubuntu?
<Munchor> Ou já vinha com Ubuntu e não consegues instalar outro?
<nuno_nunes> o meu vem com o windows 7
<nuno_nunes> ao instalar o linux mint enpanca a dizer que nao consegue carregar o bootloader do GRUB/EFI
<nuno_nunes> queria fazer dualboot e nada
<Munchor> isso é muito chato
<Munchor> Mas eu sei que a Canonical assinou não sei o quê para dar
<Munchor> O Ubuntu mesmo dá?
<nuno_nunes> ainda nao deu nada
<nuno_nunes> :|
<Munchor> askubuntu.com
<Munchor> :p
<nuno_nunes> eu já fiz isso
<nuno_nunes> a partiçao que eu crio em ext4 no windows aparece RAW
<nuno_nunes> eu acho  que vou voltar ao meu  pc antigo
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<Munchor> Olá FernandoMiguel
<dcosta> olá
<Munchor> ola dcosta
<dcosta> :)
<c0de_universal> dcosta : ?
<c0de_universal> alguem sabe como atualizar a unity?
<Munchor> >atualizar a unity
<Munchor> como assim
<dcosta> alguem já trocou a Swap por zRam
<dcosta> ?
<dcosta> e notou melhorias ?
<Munchor> eu não, sempre swap ou nada
<dcosta> qual será a ultima versão do unity ?
<dcosta>  Unity 5.0
<dcosta> ?
<dcosta> é que eu uso o gnome 2
<dcosta> a pergunta é em geito de resposta ao c0de
<dcosta> * jeito
<Munchor> já é >5
<Munchor> >6 até
<Munchor> deixa ver
<Munchor> https://launchpad.net/unity
<Munchor> 6.10.0
<Munchor> agora ja tao a fazer o 7
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Munchor> boas astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rootpt> Boa tarde, alguem me pode ajudar com 1 problema com a minha placa wireless
<rootpt> No meu portatil toshiba C855
<rootpt> ajuda pff -> http://pastebin.com/ePUamEfV
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CarteBlanche> boas
<astroo-> ola
<CarteBlanche> :)
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-16
<paulo__> ola
<paulo> ola
<rootpt> 13.10 sai dia 19 né?
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rizze> hi portuguese ppl!  I'm looking for portuguese e-mails for natural language processing. Anyone willing to help? :)
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-18
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> Ubuntu 13.10 launches today. Is it the best Ubuntu Release Yet?   http://www.cajuntechie.org/2013/10/ubuntu-1310-launches-today-is-it-best.html
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<pseixas> hi!
<astroo-> ola
<rootpt> Estou a tentar actualizar o ubuntu do 13.04 para o 13.10 e dá um erro..
<rootpt> O erro é este:
<rootpt> W:Falhou obter gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/pt.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages  Código de verificação hash não coincide
<rootpt> , E:Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice. Foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<rootpt> Alguém faz ideia do que seja ? n encontro nada no google..
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<tiagopolicarpo> boas
<astroo-> ola
<tiagopolicarpo> o que se faz por aqui?
<astroo-> muito pouco
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<tiagopolicarpo> sim
<tiagopolicarpo> foi ao lançamento em sintra
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<tiagopolicarpo> da 13.10
<tiagopolicarpo> obrigado
<tiagopolicarpo> andei a fazer umas pesquisas mas que consegui se resolver o meu problema queria por a nvidia do meu portatil a funcionar
<tiagopolicarpo> mas não consigo
<astroo-> ok ve o privado
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<k3n51> Oi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rpfr> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<OERIAS> Ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-14
<larsantos> boas noites
<larsantos> dá para instalar o ubuntu 14.04 num Magalhães?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> qual versao dele?
<astroo-> no futuro vai ao #ubuntu-br que este e super parado
<astroo-> sou portugues
<larsantos> penso que o primeiro, é para um de um colega de tralho tou aínda a ver se dá
<larsantos> eu também
<astroo-> usa o https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<larsantos> ubuntu-br, ok
<larsantos> conheço, thx
<larsantos> já agora há aplicações próprias para um miudo de 12 anos? educativas
<astroo-> e procurar na net
<astroo-> mas deve haver
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<OERIAS> Ola!
<OERIAS> Como vai?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dragon> boa noite como e que posso instalar os efeitos do zorin os 9 core no zorin os 9 lite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-12
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<creep> olá!
<creep> alguem acordado?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<creep> ola
<creep> tenho de dar uma saida rapida
<creep> vou buscar a maria ao empreo
<creep> emprego
<astroo-> ok
<creep> acabei de instalar linus e sou mesmo um beginer muito begginer
<creep> decidi que nos meu tempo livre poderi aprender isto
<astroo-> tenta o  #ubuntu-br que aqui e super calado
<creep> assim... acabo de o instalar e tenho mtas duvidas
<astroo-> foi o ubuntu?
<creep> mas agora tenho de sair
<astroo-> ok
<creep> 10 minutos e já volto
<astroo-> ok
<creep> obrigado por responder
<creep> hello!
<creep> tá tud?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<creep> tá tud... desde á bocado!
<creep> LOL bom... é preciso apresentar-me ou basta perguntar e pronto?
<astroo-> aqui e tudo muito parado
<astroo-> vai sempre ao #ubuntu-br
<creep> ui..
<creep> ok
<creep> pronto
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> e poe a duvida toda sempre
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<creep> mas se calhar consegue ajudar-me
<astroo-> eu s dou 1 forçao ao mundo linux
<astroo-> so
<creep> então decidi nos meus tempos livres aprender a mexer no linux...
<creep> de modo que comprei um netbook em segunda mão, baratinho, so para ir mexendo e aprendendo
<astroo-> uso o ubuntu sem instalar
<astroo-> usa
<creep> é uma makina modesta atom n270 2 gigas de ram 160gb de disco
<astroo-> depois poe duplo boot ou so ubuntu
<astroo-> entao e lubuntu ou xubuntu
<astroo-> versao 32
<creep> apaguei as partiçoes todas e instalei o Ubuntu Mate
<creep> então esses Lubuntu ou Xubuntu são melhores que o MATE?
<creep> não vou meter dual boot
<creep> esta makina
<creep> é mesmo so para linuc
<creep> *linux
<creep> Bom... a verdade é que isto me parece um pouco lento...
<creep> e depois da luta que tive para conseguir instalar a placa wireless...
<astroo-> sao mais leves
<creep> e ter net sem fios aqui a funcionar... tive de procurar mas lá descobri...
<astroo-> es portugues?
<creep> e ao fazê-lo apercebi-me que posso mudar este sistema ao meu bel prazer... se tiver capacidades para o fazer
<creep> sim... de Almada
<creep> Caparica
<astroo-> eu lisboa
<creep> se calhar então devo experimentar o Lubuntu ou Xubuntu
<creep> vou já fazer o download
<creep> ok
<creep> :D
<astroo-> tem de ser
<astroo-> atom e 1 merda
<creep> Somos vizinhos!
<creep> eu sei que é
<creep> mas é mesmo so para aprender
<creep> sem ter de investir muito
<creep> nem monopolizar o PC cá de casa
<creep> assim este é só para mim e para o Linux
<astroo-> ok
<creep> posso estragar á vontade que não perco coisas importantes
<astroo-> agora e 1 questao de gosto escolher o lubuntu ou xubuntu
<astroo-> ve o privado
<creep> mas a questão é que eu até acho que este MATE se safa bastante bem... só que gostava de ver se tenho os drivers todos instalados
<creep> precisava de tipo um gestor de dispositivos como no windows...
<creep> porque pelo que me apercebi aqui o chipset GSE45  não está com o melhor controlador
<astroo-> nunca uso linux
<creep> e então a grafica fica com um desempenho reduzido/limitado
<astroo-> so sou tipo mordomo do canal
<creep> a sério?
<creep> !!!
<creep> LoL
<creep> ok
<creep> pronto
<creep> se calhar vou chatear os zucas
<creep> :D
<astroo-> sim
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<creep> astroo-
<creep> boa noite!
<creep> :D
<creep> acabei agora mesmo de instalar o Lubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> bom
<creep> mt melhor que o UbuntuMATE... pelo menos nesta maquina que uso!
<astroo-> mais leve pa
<creep> é... sem duvida!
<creep> ;D
<creep> e pronto
<creep> é isto
<creep> hoje não tenho mais tempo...
<creep> amanhã vou bulir
<creep> cedo
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ate
<creep> ja meti como eu gosto
<creep> agora  aprender e disfrutar!
<creep> :D
<creep> boa noite!
<creep> :)
<astroo-> ciao
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
 * nuno_nunes boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-10-18
<Guest69496> asd
#ubuntu-pt 2017-10-19
<astroo-> ola pessoal
